# to byl zášleh



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
... hlavenˇ tanku chrlila střely, bílé světlo, to byl zášleh.

Nerozumím to byl zášleh. Někdo z vás by mě mohl tu větu vysvětlit?

Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Ahoj,
> ... hlavenˇ tanku chrlila střely, bílé světlo, to byl zášleh.
> 
> Nerozumím to byl zášleh. Někdo z vás by mě mohl tu větu vysvětlit?
> 
> Děkuju,
> Laura


Blaze, vampata. Není to moc obvyklé slovo. 
Ta věta vyjadřuje obdiv, ohromení, úžas.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju Jano. Tak jako: ci fu una vampata? : ...il cannone del carro armato eruttava spari, luce bianca, ci fu una vampata. (Oppure: era una vampata continua)? Co myslíš?
čau, Laura


----------



## Jana337

> Il cannone del carro armato eruttava spari, luce bianca, ci fu una To To se mi libi.
> 
> Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Jestli myslíš že je to spravný tak dobrý, tak to tak bude.Cau a děkuju


----------

